# Illustrator CS3 und Grafik Tablet



## Spelmann (15. April 2008)

Ich habe ein Grafiktablet von AIPTEK. Das Zeichnen mit Pinsel und Stift funktioniert soweit. Allerdings reagiert keines der Werkzeuge auf den Stiftdruck.
In Photoshop kann ich in der Werkzeugpalette für die verschiedenen Parameter Sättigung, Scatter, Größe u.s.w. "Pen Pressure" anwählen. In Illustrator finde ich aber keine vergleichbare Einstellung.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in Illustrator die Strichdicke per Stiftdruck variieren lassen kann?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dragon_Arch (11. August 2008)

Hi ,                     

Etwas späte Antwort aber google hats mir erst jetzt gezeigt ^^ .

Ich hab auch ein Grafiktablet von AIPTEK , um genau zu sein das Hyper Pen 12000U   und hier läuft alles wunderbar mit Photoshop CS3       .

- Probier doch mal den treiber neu zu Installieren  !
- ansonsten würde Ich sagen teste es an einem anderen Rechner , ( das läuft auch bestimmt nicht unter allen OS ) 

- letzte möglichkeit wäre Support der Firma ( wird aber vermutlich nichts bringen )



leider hab ich den Illustrator nicht , sonst könnte ich dir da bestimmt weiter helfen.


----------



## Spelmann (11. August 2008)

Hi,
ist noch nicht zu spät für die Antwort
Die Treiber sind neu. Wo sind den bei Illu CS3 die Einstellungen für den Stiftdruck versteckt?


----------



## Zinken (12. August 2008)

Da Illustrator ein Vektor-Programm ist, lässt sich die Strichdicke nicht so einfach per Stiftdruck variieren.
Ein Workaround wurde hier schonmal besprochen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/316375-illu-cs-3-pinsel.html


----------

